# Drill Press Jig for drilling vertical



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick and easy way to drill the end of a vertical board without turning your table and spending time getting it plum. I clamped a 3/4 inch board to the table. Then screwed down to it a scrap of the same wood I was going to drill the ends of. Using 2 steel framing squares, I clamped one on each side of the scrap letting the short side on the square hang over the edge. Then just clamps my work piece in between the square and pluming the edges, it was now plum with the bit. I needed to make 8 dowel pin holes for a Gentlemen coat rack. 
Yes it is a little crude, but it works.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Every bit as sophisticated as it is simple and functional.
I have reason to do that tomorrow.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Very timely as I'm trying to figure how to drill holes in the handles I 'm turning for my carbide chisels.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

A very slick solution and theres nothing crude about it.

I know I'll use this tip.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

As they say: "If it's stupid and it works... then it ain't stupid"!
Great concept.. thanx for the post.
..Jon..


----------

